# wormy looking things



## ymh1253 (Feb 3, 2008)

very tiny white circular wormy looking things accumulating on my aquariums glass....any idea's ?


----------



## seba (Dec 17, 2007)

can you post a pic.


----------



## ymh1253 (Feb 3, 2008)

No srry...no camera right now


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Hard to say. How tiny? Are we talking as small as the dot on top of this letter :arrow: i tiny? Or more the size of this letter :arrow: l tiny?


----------

